# Easy frogs to keep



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

I am looking for an easy frog to keep, that doesn't require much heating or lighting.

Is there anything you can suggest, I do like the look of the whites.

Thanks
Vicky


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have whites tree frogs and a horned Frog,he is lush :lol2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

horned Frog


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Reed frogs, Small, very active, attractive colourful little frogs. The are also very hardy and great for a begainer. 

I currently have a large mixed group for sale that can come with the viv plants and heating if you are interested there is a link in my sig with pictures and prices. 

Jay


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Horned frogs are good starters and have a simple care but they eat a lot and some find them unattractive. They also bite.

Whites tree frogs are fantastic starters and so cute, but their setup and tank is a lot more expensive than horned frog setups. I would definately recommend whites as the best starter. They were my first amphibian, and i love them. 

Fire bellied toads aren't frogs but have similar care, and can be very pretty. They are nice animals. Not like normal toads. Smaller than most frogs & toads.

Hope this helped


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for an easy frog to keep, that doesn't require much heating or lighting.
> 
> ...


Fire bellied toads are good for your first frogs, dont really need any extra heat unless your house is a fridge! nice colous and active, spend lots of time in the water. in keeping any frog you need to do as much research as poss, it helps! good luck


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> Horned frogs are good starters and have a simple care but they eat a lot and some find them unattractive. They also bite.
> 
> Whites tree frogs are fantastic starters and so cute, but their setup and tank is a lot more expensive than horned frog setups. I would definately recommend whites as the best starter. They were my first amphibian, and i love them.
> 
> ...


The whole 'frog or toad' thing is a bit of a construct, based on the fact that in the UK we only have representatives of either family. For example, hylid 'treefrogs' are actually more closely related to bufonoid toads than ranid frogs, poison dart 'frogs' are more closely related to ranids, and clawed 'frogs' and fire-bellied 'toads' aren't especially related to either. Or each other. World-wide, 'frog' and 'toad' are just labels, really.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> The whole 'frog or toad' thing is a bit of a construct, based on the fact that in the UK we only have representatives of either family. For example, hylid 'treefrogs' are actually more closely related to bufonoid toads than ranid frogs, poison dart 'frogs' are more closely related to ranids, and clawed 'frogs' and fire-bellied 'toads' aren't especially related to either. Or each other. World-wide, 'frog' and 'toad' are just labels, really.


Yeah, you're right. I ment that fire bellied toads require more water than the average toad... Thanks for correcting me.


----------

